# JUNE/JULY 2WW ~ TTC Naturally...Part 2



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

NEW HOME EVERYONE 

honeybun16 
Clare_W 
Emlejai1975 
meljn 
sailaice
Kamac80
emma.b
littlelizzy
Caddy
emilycaitlin
Jess 75
maria21
KatyLouLou
Magpie
macavity
*Jenny*
janie77
J9
custard

Love, luck and babydust 

Much love, Lizzy xxx[br]Posted on: 19/06/06, 20:46New home and FAB news.....congratulations Mel!!! Have a really wonderful pregnancy and ENJOY!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls well mel kindly txt me to say she got a BFP - congrats to u hun.

I am finding this too hard girls and dont think i can do this anymore. If u dont see me for a few days please understand. It has been 3 long years for us now and i just cant cope anymore.

Kate xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

kate,

We all understand how you feel.  Do whatever you feel is best for you and everyone will support you.  Perhaps just have a couple of days off from it and see if you feel a bit better.  

We are all here for you, anytime xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks emilycaitlin - just feeling a bit emotional and need some time out xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Kate ~ look after yourself hun 

Love and many hugs, Lizzy xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hope I am posting in the right place..........I am fairly new to this site.

this is my last 2ww of ttc naturally, fingers crossed!!  I find this 2ww very difficult, I am due to start my first cycle of Clomid next cycle, so this will be our last drug free cycle.

Good luck to everyone who is one the dreaded 2ww.

Janie x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi all,

Just about to leave for work, Hope you managed to get a bit of sleep mel!

Welcome janie, hope this cycle works for you!

Keep your fingers crossed for me today that I don't act like a total wimp at my HSG and end up crying and not being able to go through with it or something! 

Hope everyone is ok, thinking about you, kate xx


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

Good luck today emilycaitlin xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Kate sorry to hear you are finding it hard.  Went thru that stage myself so know exactly how u feel 

Emily- god luck for today, what time is your HSG?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

The dreaded HSG day has arrived then!!   you'll be fine emilycaitlin  . Can I ask though how come you got prescribed clomid before HSG and do you ovulate naturally? I ovulate naturally and after HSG thats when they prescribed me clomid, 25mg. 

Kate I've pm'd you hunni!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I would have been in the same boat I wasn't percribed it before HSG then ws going to have to go thru another full cycle which they tracked before I could start!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know your cons probably thought the same as mine that there wasn't much point prescribing it before HSG as tubes "could" be blocked!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/5095884.stm you might all find this interesting ladies! They are thinking of increasing IVF go's on NHS!

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

3 cylces thats good!!!
I heard on TV on sun night mat leave is also going up to 9 months in April!! not sure where I stand with that as I will be on Mat leave then


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Firstly Mel  Congrats babes,


Kate,  i'm sorry it's tough babes,  we are here if you need us,

to everyone else,  keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Janie ~ welcome!! You are in the right place  Good luck to you for this cycle hun 

Emily Caitlin ~ hope everything goes ok with your HSG today....take care xx

Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Welcome Janie!!

Well we have a plus side of still ttc today!! when we do fall pg we will have longer maternity leave     although to be honest I might take 12mths! How long will we get 90% pay for?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome girls.  I am so glad I found this site, I used to go crazy on the 2ww before, but since finding FF, I feel pretty clam!!


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi girls  

Welcome to Janie- good luck on your 2 week wait, what is your test date?

Emiltycaitlin- hope your HSG went ok today, fingers crossed it will clean your pipes out nicely and not long till you get a  

Sailaice- sorry I noticed I keep calling you "Sal", it's just that I'm l keep forgetting how to spell your name, pleased excuse me   hope you feeling ok, you are next on the list for a   according to Page 1.

kate- sorry you are feeling down, I know its hard when people are getting PG and not you, we all feel the same at times, we are here to talk to whenever you need   

Mel- did you go to the Dr's today to get the   confirmed? I hope its beginning to sink in now.

I have a feeling I am about to OV- seems early but my cycles are irregular so it is possible, I've got a few OV pains, have text DH that we can   when he gets home from work, I'm going do an OPK and possibly pre-seed- not telling him though!!!

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

My test date will be 1 July........


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Good luck for the 1st, let us know if you get any symptoms


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Go you Janie!! I don't know when my test date will be trying not to concentrate on dates too much this month as I get my little self all worked up!! I know around the 1st of July though I will be tying DH to the bed as it's ov time  

LittleLizzy I've been pmsl because I haven't been sure if you've meant me or not   I don't mind if you want to call me sal now I know it's me or you can write sail? up2you hun!! 

Emilycaitlin how did HSG go?? Mel has the GP confirmed it!!!!


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Sal, Sail or Sailaice     

I'm glad you don't mind, I think I will call you Sail, if that's ok? I keep on laughing, Sail seems funny, sorry


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm trying not to think about the dates too much either, it usually just stresses me out.  I have only ever got as far as testing once in all this time as my cycle is regualr as clockwork so af usually starts right on time before I even get around to testing.  I have a day 21 blood test on Saturday so at the moment I am just thinking as far as that.  I am trying not to worry about thing too much as this will be my last natural cycle so am doing my best to remain calm and started haing accuncture last month which I am hoping will help.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, I've had it done!

the dye never left the uterus on the right side, but the left side was ok.  I got really stressed, went back to work and paged my consultant, she came over to see me and I ended up in tears with her.  She did wonder if it might have been a spasm, that would just go after the test was over.  She said she would be more concerned if the dye had gone up the tube but not spilled out of the ovary.  Feel a bit stupid now for having such a shed collapse, but I am blaming the clomid!

In answer to your question of how I got the clomid before the hsg, I was supposed to have the hsg in May, and start clomid in June.  They couldn't fit me in for the hsg though, so I asked if I had to wait until July to start clomid, but she said it would be ok, as I would have the hsg before I ovulated.

I hope everyone is ok and had a good day,

Kate- if you are reading this, hope you are alright,and feel a bit more positive


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Emily glad the HSG wasn't too bad and hope it was jsut as spasm.


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Emily-Glad your HSG is out of the way. Hope it was just a spasm. Good luck with the Clomid 

Janie- Welcome-  Good luck for the 1st July. 

Kate- Sorry you are feeling so low. If you need to chat send me a personal message.  

Little Lizzy- Have fun later!!! 

Clare and Honeybun- Glad all is OK with you.

Sorry if I've missed anyone.

I'm due on tomorrow, have been having af pains, so guess it's another BFN for me. 

Emma x x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Sail does sound funny lol sail away sail away!! lmao!! I don't mind tho  

So glad the HSG is over for you hun!! the clomid probably did send you loopy!!   but don't you feel better now it's done!!xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Definitely!  The worst part was the suction cup going on to my cervix (sorry if tmi).  Also, he went through in detail what he was going to do before anything started, but I think I'd rather have not known!

Only took about 15mins though


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

They talked thru it all with me and gave me chance to ask any questions.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I think thats what they were trying to do, but he just described everything in detail about what instruments he was going to use etc!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

oh no I  didn't get that bit that would have scared me!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes, he said that they hadn't had anyone yet who had not been able to go through with it.  I thought, I bet I'm the first!!!!!

How are you?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh god yes the suction cat thing or balloon whatever it's called was definately the worst! slight discomfort my backside   but it doesn't last long!

I think I had a panic attack earlier off the clomid...well i definately did have one and must be clomid, you can definately call me sail(or) because there are some rough waters up ahead me thinks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

salaice - what happened?

I got really moody last night, and ended up going for a drive to calm down.  Now, as I think back to today, crying, I feel really stupid!  It's strong stuff, isn't it?


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

My friend had to ask them to stop hers was in so much pain.
I'm ok not convinced about the football at all


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls i am feeling a bit better now but just wanted to say that i have made the decision to stay off this thread for a while as its just too hard for me to deal with at times - please dont get me wrong i am so pleased for u girls who have got the BFP's but as i have been so depressed lately it is hard for me to deal with.

I dont mean to be selfish or rude about it but i felt this was a thread where i could come and chat about ttc and take my mind off what is going on in this world but im finding it hard with ppl talking too much baby and pregnacy talk on here and personally i cant deal with this. 

Please all take care of yourselves and feel free to PM me.

Kate xx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Kate- I understand why you have made the decision to stay off the thread. You have got to do what is right for you. I will miss chatting to you on here though, so will send you a pm. x x x

AF due today, wish it would just hurry up (unless it's a BFP of course!). I've had all the cramps for a few days but nothing coming out (sorry TMI!!!). If it doesn't come today I know i will start to get my hopes up and then I'll be in for a big disappointment.

Have a good day everyone.

Love Emma xx


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Morning girls.

Kate- I understand your decision, hope you manage to clear your head soon, you will be welcome back anytime.

Emma- fingers crossed AF stays away X 

Sail- Hope you are feeling better today, sorry to hear about your panic attack, hopefully it was a one off thing.

EmilyCaitlin- I hate it when Dr's etc go into detail what they are going to do to you, sorry it all sounds quite nasty, I had a HSG, but had it under general anesthetic with a LAP, so luckily wasn't awake to hear any gruesome details.

I had to go to A&E yesterday, I got some plaster and dust in my eye on Monday and noticed a lump on my eye ball   I hate anything wrong with my eyes), so when DH came home from work we went to the hospital, they put dye in my eye and then I had to have a litre of water poured through it and antibiotics put in it and I have to go to the eye clinic at 9.00 today, I have a blister on my eye ball   
I am meant to wear a patch on it made of cotton wool, oh my god I look such a [email protected] Also missed the first half of the football. I may have to have the blister burst today  

Oh well will update you when I come back, if I can see the computer!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

kate I'm really sorry to see you go.   feel free to pm me at anytime. I know it's hard babe but it will be your turn soon!  

I know the panic attack was horrendous and overwhelming paranoia and irritability! Wonder if it's coz I'm due to ovulate anytime soon!
Good Luck at the hospital LilLiz!!

  for Emma!! let us know

Emilycaitlin how's your s/e going?


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Sail- LilLiz here  

Back from hospital 2 and 1/2 hour wait   Blister is popped now, that was pleasant- NOT

Managed to get jiggy last night before we went to A&E, I have got my priorities right   - Plan of attack now at least every 2 days until the end of the week, then DH has to save himself ready for tests  

I reckon your panic attack was because you are about to OV, do you use OPK's? Make sure you  

The sun is out, might sit in the garden for a bit, have a lovely day everyone.

Liz


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Hope you are all well. 

Glad your blister has gone now Liz - yuk!

Just to let you know I tested and got a BFN this morning. Its so confusing as my af symptoms have changed since I was pg, so I'll test again on Friday if my af doesn't turn up before then.

I'm off to London to a trade show, so will catch up later tomorrow,

Liz
x

P.s. for kate


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know I thought that too because I got a sharp pain in my right side today but still no ewcm   What are OPKs? definately going to be   although i'm so not in the mood   

Really sorry about your BFN Magpie!   enjoy the trade show!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sailaice, OPK's are ovulation predictor kits.  I usually get sharp pains just before I ov but sometimes don't get ewcm, so perhaps you are about to ov.......


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Yay I got a positive OPK, looks like I will be ovulating in the next day or so, excuse my excitement, but it doesn't happen that often (positive OPK).

     

Going to try pre-seed tonight    don't tell DH


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh well it's another BFN for me.  The nasty   arrived earlier today. The positive is that I booked in for my first follicle tracking scan, which is at 09:00 next Friday. At first they said they were fully booked but when I explained the same thing happened last month they managed to squeeze me in. I think I have to have another scan at day 21 and bloods taken, unless there is a problem with day 10 scan, then they will have to do extra scans at day 13 and 15. I really hope there is a problem that can be sorted out with clomid. Not looking forward to the dildo cam though!!!

Sorry it's a BFN for you Magpie, hope it's just that you tested too early.....fingers crossed.

Lizzy- Glad your eye is getting better. Good news that OPK is positive- good luck!!

Sailace- OPK is ovulation predictor kit, I think.

Love Emma xx


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Emma- sorry the witch got you, good luck with the tests 

Sail- I don't usually get EWCM, that' why I use OPK's. Do you chart with your temps? 

Magpie- hopefully you just tested too early, it's not over till the witch appears   enjoy your show in London.

Janie- hope your feeling ok, another day nearer to test day.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Littlelizzy - do you chart with temps??  I have been doing OPK's and only started to chart my temps this month, I did get an LH surge on my OPK this month but I haven't had much of a temp rise, it was 36.5 before ov and has only gone up to 36.6 & 36.7.  How much of a temp rise should you get after ov??  It's all so complicated and very confusing.

Thanks
Janie xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I haven't been charting no...  think i might start charting tho!!


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi girls-just wanted to say this was the first month i noticed ewcm-i had never had it before!
I hope you are all well. Mel***


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hello

Sorry to barge into your thread but I do read it everyday and must say that the only time I have ever had ewcm was when I drank loads of grapefruit juice (yak) before ovulation.

I'm from the fibroid board and did ttc naturally briefly a few months ago but have had to put in on hold for a few more months as I've just started a new job and need some pennies.

I hope to be joining you all with your chats very soon though.

I must say a big congrats to Mel.  I was thrilled when I read you got your bfp!

Hello to everyone else and lots of luck.  

J9
x


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Janie- I looked this up on FF and here is what it says about temp for OV

How much does my temperature have to rise to indicate ovulation?

In most cases, you are able to see a biphasic pattern on your chart after ovulation has taken place. That is, you will have lower pre-ovulation temperatures and higher post-ovulation temperatures. Your temperature may rise slowly in increments, or quickly, or it may even rise and fall slightly over several days. The rise in temperature is usually about 0.4 degrees Fahrenheit or 0.2 degrees Celsius, but the rise may be as slight as 0.2 degrees Fahrenheit or 0.1 degrees Celsius or even less in some cases. Great variability is possible. 

I don't personally chart with temps as I smoke and is says you can't do it. Please no one criticize me for smoking, I know it's bad and do plan on going up when I get pregnant, but can't cope with giving up whilst TTC, I know it sounds mad.

J9- welcome to the board. I tried grapefruit juice (I quite like it), but it made no difference? How long do you think it will be before you start TTC?

Mel- lovely to hear from you again, have you been to the Dr's yet? Glad I'm not the only one who seems not to get EWCM, although I think I may have had a bit yesterday?

Sail- I think a lot of people recommend charting, it may be worth a go, also try OPK, they are easy, you just need to remember to limit your liquids and not pee for 2/3 hours before you test.


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi

What is EWCM??

Mel, good to hear from you.  Have you got any tips for us, did you do anything else this month that you think may have contributed to BFP?

Hi to everyone else as well.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for the info on pre-ovulation and post-ovulation temps.  I must have ovulated this month then as I have had a rise in temp of 0.2 degrees, had ov pain and got a surge on the OPK........hurrah!!  I am having a 21 day blood test on Saturday so hopefully this will confirm that I ovulated.

Littlelizzy - I must confess that I smoke too - I have quit a few times but am now back at it - its terrible I know. I have tried to give up everything all at once - alcohol, caffeine and unhealthy food and have been successful on everything except for the cigs!  My cons told me that smoking 5 per day would not have any effect on ttc, not sure if this is correct but I have cut down to 5 a day and obviously if I am lucky enough to get pg I will never smoke again!!  It doesn't appear to have affected my temp charting so fingers crossed!!

xx


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hello again

LittleLizzy - I plan on starting properly again in August/September.  To a lot of people (especially people who have had medical infertility issues) they say you should start asap and not care about money etc but I really do want to keep my job and it is a bit tricky as I am on a 6 month probation and want my contract renewing in early November.  If I am lucky enough to get preggers then I should be safe with my job.  I have it all worked out! Rubbish though eh!  After all the stuff I dealt with last year, I'm itching to get a move on.  I confess I am a smoker too but aim to give up before ttc (hopefully!).

Katie - EWCM is the cervical mucus that is egg white in appearance.  It is what your body releases to aid the swimmers to get to their destination and  it also makes the path more welcoming I think.

Ta ta for now.

J9
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Just got back from work, it's hard work trying to catch up on the days gossip, there's so much of it!!

Have any of you found those first response opks reliable?  The ones that have worked best for me are the clearblue digital, but they are £22 for 5, and I can't afford to kee buying them all the time!

Salaice - Not too bad generally with s/e's, but just bad mood swings.  I'm getting really paranoid at work that everyone thinks I'm stupid, then I'll be really stressed, then I'll feel fine!!!   I apologised to my consultant today for being so pathetic yesterday!!!


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Emilycaitlin- I have sent you a PM re OPK's


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I normally use the clearblue opk's and have also used Boots own brand.  Have just bought some of the first response ones to try out next time.  I also bought a bundle of opk's and early pg tests from *************************** I have no idea if they are any good but I got 10 opk's and 2 early pg tests for 6.79 which is much cheaper than anything I have used before.  I'll let you know if they are any good.


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

guys,  just popping in for a min to catch up on you all,

I potentially have an unused packet of clearblue opk's if any one wants them,  pm me your address and i'll post them,

Mel glad things are going ok,

I know that my EWCM was not great so i started evening primrose oil from first day of period until day of temp rise and that made quite a big difference for me.

Just so those around know, we are thinking of starting a new thread in the babydust thread for those of us out of this thread who have been really lucky and are pregnant so that we don't make it hard for those who are yet to join us in here but also so we don't loss touch with each other,  your thoughts would be greatly apperciated?


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Brilliant idea honeybeun16.See you there.If poss could you pm me the link. Take care, Mel***


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

started the thread will PM the link.
Hope everyone can join us soon


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I would really like to join too!! I feel better thinking about you lot it gives me hope that soon it could be my turn too!!

I have some cm today not ew the one before that   hopefully will ovulate soon!! trying to keep myself destressed but woke up this morning to find someone had put the windows through on my car!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

salaice, that's awful!  can you get it fixed on your insurance?

I'm hoping to join you all on the new thread soon, you girls have shown us it can be done!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Has anyone got the new link??

Yea the insurance should cover it! it's so annoying tho. We only moved into this house to make money on it! which we will but now DH has a bad taste in his mouth over this he wants to sell up and move


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

That's a nice, non stressful time ahead for you then!!  

I've just looked at the babydust site and found them, don't have the link though


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

aw sailaice, thats horrible - I hope you can get it sorted.  What a terrible way to start your day!

Hope to see some of you girls on the new babydust thread some time soon............fingers crossed.

Jane x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know but at least things can only get better!! I hope!!!

I can't find that thread on babydust   help!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Have not looked for the thread yet, will let you know if I find it.


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,61125.0.html

heres the link guys, you are all more than welcome, we just don't want to make it tough in here for anyone,


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello girls,

Mel- sorry about your window being smashed in your car, did they nick anything? Probably kids, hopefully it's just a one off. Hope you ovulate soon hon.

Hope everyone else is ok today.

I have just come back from visiting my friend who had a little boy on Saturday, he is so cute and so good, I held him for about an hour. So I think that means I have loads of dust to sparkle of you lovely ladies so here goes

    

I also went to B&Q to get some paint testers and one exploded over my trousers   I don't seem to be having a lot of luck lately, they have said if it doesn't come out they will pay for new ones, but I think it has come out in the wash.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

That's good that they will offer to pay for new trousers!  Take them back before you clean them and say it hasn't come out!  Well, it has been an inconvenience for you!!!

salaice - have you managed to get your car sorted?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes it's getting sorted today! it's only a little banger to get me from AtoB as my baby (renault megane) got stolen so I am still waiting for the insurance money off it so thankfully the little run around only is going to cost £80 to repair   

I still haven't got any ewcm   starting to panic I'm not going to ovulate or worse have another 50 day cycle!


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Morning all,

Sorry to hear about your car Sailaice, I hope it gets sorted asap.

I had another BFN this morning, so I think I'll just wait for my af to turn up now.

Hope your all well,

Liz
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh Magpie! I'm really sorry!!   it's so crap when that happens I know it's hard to look on the brightside but       here's to trying again this month!!

Kate? u ok hunni! If your reading this I can't wait for you to come back!!


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Morning girls,

Sail- you are not having a lot of luck with cars are you! If you need any help re insurance claims, let me know, that's what I do for a living. Well done for losing 3lbs, I am also on a diet and exercise thing, since Jan I have lost 2 stone 1lb, only another 1 stone 4lb to go till I reach my ideal BMI. Are you doing anything else to check for signs of ovulating? Is your Dr going to do blood tests to see if the Chlomid has worked?

Magpie- really sorry you got another BFN     when is AF due?


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Sailace- Sorry to hear about your car. Glad it's not going cost too much. I had a bit of an accident on my visits yesterday. I pulled into a space and misjudged the length of my car and scraped someones bumper. I left my contact details but no-one has rung me yet!! Did have a whopping black line down the side of my car but luckily it washed off!!

Magpie- Sorry it's a BFN for you too! It's such a let down isn't it. Fingers crossed for us both this month xxx

Lizzy- Well done on the weight loss.

Only one week to go until follicle tracking!!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

salaice - you don't seem to have much luck with cars, do you?!!
I felt a lot of pain yesterday, thought I was ovulating, but opk was negative.
I keep hearing a lot about taking robitussin cough syrup to help cm, don't know if it works or not 

Magpie - sorry about your bfn  

Lizzy - that's brilliant weight loss.  I've lost 10lb since APril, but having a naughty week this week, cakes, chocolate.....

Kate - we all


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls think im brave enough to come back on and say hello - dont think i still feel up to posting very often.

thank u all for your wishes and that u are missing me - not being nasty but im pleased that the natural 2ww have started the new thread - please dont get me wrong i am sooooo happy for them but ive found it so hard to deal with - i know they have the kind words of they know wot im going through but in all honesty they dont know wot im going through as they have their BFP's after ttc for 2 yrs - its 3 yrs now for me and James and i know that a BFP will only ever be possible with tx and then there is no guarentee that will work.

Really i am trying to be positive but i cant.

Anyway i will post now and again and i do read your posts everyday - so feel free to PM me as well.

Thanks to all of u who have been PM'ing me.

Kate xxxxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Kate,

I'm sorry that your not feeling positive at the moment, but I just wanted to reassure you that even after many years of trying miracles do happen. We have been trying for 7 years, but to our amazement I fell pg with tx this year.

I want to send you lots of   and I'm keeping my fingers & toes crossed for you that you will get your BFP with tx.

Liz
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Kate,

Good to see you back


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi girls

Just a quick question, I am having a cd21 blood test tomorrow to see if I ovulated, but have just realised that tomorrow is actually cd20 not cd21, will one day make any difference to the test result??

Am starting to panic that I am being tested on the wrong day, I phoned the hospital and they said I cant go on Sunday which would be cd21 as there is no-one in the blood dept on Sunday, the woman I spoke to didn't seem to have a clue if it makes any difference having a day 21 blood test done on day 20.

Hope everyone is ok.

Jane x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

How are we all today? I'm delaying doing a big mountain of ironing by coming on here, look at the time!!!!

salaice - Is this month going particularly slowly for you? I think I'm expecting the clomid to do magical things each day, and I can't believe I'm only on cd12!!!

janie, I don't think it will make that much difference, your levels should be pretty high on cd20 if you have ovulated.

[br]Posted on: 24/06/06, 07:53Where is everyone? All having a lie in? I've done the ironing, the vacuuming..... (ok, how sad am I?)

What does everyone think about trying to all meet up sometime?


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

I'm defo having a lie in! I am still in bed with my laptop! Terrible isn't it! I have had lots of late nights this week, so I'm making the most of a Saturday morning. Actually I am fibbing a bit, I have been up and tidied up downstairs &  made myself a hot water with lemon.  

You seem to be getting a lot done Emily - slow down!

Well my af has arrived  . Oh well.

Hope your all having a good weekend,

Liz
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

sorry about your af magpie  .

Try and keep positive, maybe July is the month that it will happen xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

sorry to hear about your af magpie x

I am now on cd20 and feel like I have af pains today, which is a bit early for me, I don't usually get them until around cd25 or cd26, I am trying to stay positive, but its so hard - this 2ww is so difficult, it feels worse somehow this time as this is my last natural cycle as I am due to start clomid next time round and if that doesn't work its IVF for us.

Sorry girls if I sound like I am moaning - am just having a bad day.  Have tried to keep busy and not to dwell on things, but its doing my head in!!!!

Jane x


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Girls-just wanted to say hi and let you know that i'm checking how you all are getting on from timt to time but that i might not always post as i don't want to upset you all. Take care, Mel*** Please feel free to pm me anytime.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Well girls,  I'm up bright and early again today.  Off to work this time though, 0800-2030hrs!!!!!!

Hope you all have a good day, and enjoy the football.  I won't get a chance to see it!  (might be for the best though?)

Will try and log on through the day


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Mel!! How are you! Thanks for checking on us, don't worry about anything you just concentrate on your bump!! I have posted over on the ttc pg chat so I hope we can keep in touch on here and there!

I've been getting AF type pains this w/e!! very weird! All I have done is chill all weekend!!

Welcome back Kate


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Am stressed this morning.  All yesterday, I got what I thought were ov pains, rushed home and did an opk, was dying for the loo for ages, as have to wait 4 hours, negative.  Did one first thing this morning, negative.  I really thought something was happening, feel a bit   (probably the clomid! )


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

aw hunni   it's so weird clomid as is totally knocks you off sync! I haven't got a clue whats going on! I feel like AF was going to arrive all weekend! it is bizarre! You might be going to ovulate later this month thats all


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi all!

I haven't posted for a while as I have been mega busy.  Not much of a 2ww again this month as I was away from my dh at the key moment :') Must sort out my diary so that I am around at cd14 as that's the second month in a row that has happened to me.  I'm getting quite good at being patient, so at least there is that I guess.  The only other news of me is that I have a letter asking me to call and book my lap and dye.  The only trouble is that the lady who does the bookings was away all of the end of last week and is away again today!!!!  I seem destined to wait!

Glad to hear everyone's news.  Lots of love and hugs to all!
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi custard - what a shame about your wait.  It's so annoying!

sailaice - I'm hoping it does just mean it will be later,and that I haven't missed it!!  When is your af due?

How is everyone else?  Everyone has been very quiet on here recently!!  

Kate - are you ok?


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi everyone.....hope you are all ok 

Welcome back Kate....even if you're not up to posting much it's still good to have you back 

Jen ~ the waiting is so frustrating!! Hope it gets sorted soon.

Love and luck to everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi emilycaitlin and lizzy im still here  

Feeling a lot more positive and well on 2ww now i guess!! lol Although i know AF will come!

Sailaice - hows it going on the clomid?

Well not much going on with me really - i am studying loads and i start my placement next monday in the community so i have 4 weeks of being kept busy so i will hopefully feel a lot better.

Kate xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Kate, it's good to see you. You've changed your picture! Cookie's very cute 

It's good to hear that you're feeling a bit more positive, try to keep that hope [br]Posted on: 26/06/06, 21:56ANOTHER negative OPK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Clomid is going good!! I'm glad your feeling better Kate  

Em you ok hun?? posted to you on clomid board you must be working or something.

It has been quiet around here!! Everyone is dropping like flies   let's hope it contagious!

Good Luck with the lap and dye custard!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I know sailaice but we all know it will be u next  

Thanks em - i love my dog to bits although she was naughty yesturday chewing my shoes!  

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't think it will Kate, with the cysts cultivating away and the possibly blockaged tube things are looking grim but you know what it's summertime so I'm just gonna keep smiling and stay focused on ma diet and lose some weight so I can slip into some sexy clothes haha  

On the other hand I did look at mothercare the other day! I'm hopeless!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Naughty sailaice!

I am loseing some weight as i need to get back into my wedding dress - hee hee!!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Well I'm trying to be good (she says munching on mini cheddars) I lost 3.5 lb last week and I have been  kind of good this week!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

kind of good!! lol

oh dear that post has made me laugh!!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Kate ~ i'm intrigued......why do you need to get back into your wedding dress!!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I do try to lose weight   I want to be skinny for my birthday in august I'll be 25! We will of been trying for a baby nearly 3 yrs soon! How crazy! I remember thinking we're only young, but I'm glad now because I have youth on my side even if I do look like a leather handbag from too much sunbeds!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi girls!

Just a very quick postette to say hello, I am not dead and will be keeping an eye on you all, particularly Sailace and her mini cheddars! 

Got my appt next Mon, so looking forward to feeling as if I am moving forward in some direction.

Yes Kate - why do you need to get back into your wedding dress?

Love to all!
Caddyx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello Girls

Not been on here for a couple of days - its hard work trying to catch up!!

Have been feeling very fed up today - I didn't even go to work, which is not like me at all.  I am now on day 23 of what is usually a 27 day cycle and I really feel as though af is coming, I have PMT and feel very tearful, I really thought this would be our month.  Its a nightmare, you try to stay positive and then end up getting your hopes up and its then even harder to deal with when it hasn't worked.....again!!

Am supposed be to be starting clomid next week, but my oestrogen levels on my last test were really high and now my doctor thinks I have another ovarian cyst, so I have to have a scan to check this out before I can start taking the clomid, which means I have to delay the drugs for another month - this just feels like a huge set-back.

I have just read this post back to myself...........sorry for all of the moaning and groaning, am having one of those days, although I feel a bit better after getting some of this off my chest, thanks for listening!

Hope you girls are all ok

xxx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi All!

Finally got through to the gynae bookings lady and I'm all fixed for a lap and dye on 30th August.  Perfect as dh will still be on summer hols so he can hold my hand!!!

Thanks for your support.

Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxx

P.S. Yes Kate, why do you need to get back into your wedding dress


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi all,

sailaice - Yes, I've been at work today.  Mandatory training all day, resuscitation etc.  It was a two day course!  Worst thing is, (I'm blaming this on the clomid! ), I volunteered to be a key trainer for adult resuscitation for all staff, domestics to consultants, on maternity at my hospital and another!!!! 
I keep feeling like I've ovulated, but everytime I do an OPK, it's negative!  Starting to despair a bit now.

Custard - Good Luck for 30th August!! 

janie - don't worry about moaning, I've done enough of it myself.  We all know what it's like  

Kate - I'm also intruiged, why DO you have to get into your wedding dress?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

lol       

U lot do make me smile  

Ok well buy Take A Break magazine on the 27th of july and u will find out unless u want me to tell u now?!!! hee hee

Kate xxxx


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Morning girls,

Up really early as dogs were ill AGAIN.

Sorry I haven't been about much.  

Kate- you have us all intrigued about this wedding dress- do tell us more

Sail- Hope you are ok, any signs of ovulating yet? I hear mini chedders are low fat  

EmilyCaitlin- sounds like you have been busy, fingers crossed for a +OPK soon.

Janie- don't worry about having a moan we all need to from time to time, sending you lots of PMA

Custard- good luck with the lap and dye, I had it done and it wasn't too bad.

Caddy- good luck for Monday

I hope I have remembered everyone.

sorry I haven't been about, I'm back at work now. Had friends mum's funeral yesterday, very sad, but pleased I went to say goodbye. I'm trying to stay positive about this cycle, I think I am 6DPO today and DH is doing SA test today- love him. Will try and post a bit more frequently.

Love & dust to all

Liz X


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Good to hear from you little lizzy, I'm sorry you have had such a rough time recently, hopefully things will start picking up soon  

I've had a POSITIVE OPK this morning!!!!  I'm really sorry for all the whingeing I've done    I promise I'll shut up from now on!!

Hope you are all ok, I'm off for yet another 12 1/2 hour shift!!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

OMG Kate are you gonna be famous!! Mention me!! I am extremely skinny (in those funny mirrors found at circus's) drop dead gorgeous (when a brown paper bag is over my head) and have long black hair (Morticia hasn't a lookin!)

Em you have not whinged you have merely expressed thoughts   whinge away!! God knows I do!! I feel like Nikki off big bro!!

Oh no lizzy! what was wrong with the puppies?? Mini cheddars are low fat   I've been really naughty this week might go for a walk in the park tonight with DH and work some calories off! 

Good Luck for lap and dye custard!!!

Hi Janie   how you feeling today??

Caddy I really am going to be good   welcome back anyway stranger!!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Morning, ladies!

I think you should just tell us, Kate, because I can't wait until I get Take A Break on the 27th July!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I will wear you down eventually!

How goes it for everyone else today?

Lovely and sunny here.  Hooray!

Caddy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

It is cloudy here   I've got my itsy bitsy vest top on too!!! grrrr


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

ok well seeing as its u guys!! lol    

I am taking part in National Wedding Dress Day on the 25th August where u get sponsered for wearing your wedding dress for the day and the money goes to charity - u can wear it to work, shopping or the pub wherever! And i will be in july the 27th issue a photo of me and a bit about me!! So im dragging my bridesmaid in on it as she can take part as well and we are going to the pub!! Should be a laugh - well if i can get into my dress that is!!

Sorry sailaice its not that exciting!! lol

Well im off to see the GP at 5pm as going to ask about seeing their counseller and see if that will help.

Kate xx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Kate- hope you got on OK with the GP. I can't get into my wedding dress. The skirt is so tiny. They say you put on weight when you are contented.......I certainly have!!! I will look out for you in Take a Break.

I am feeling very achey today. I ran the Race for Life on Sunday from Bournemouth Pier to Boscome Pier and back again. Then yesterday we did a team building day called 'Go Ape' which involved being in a harness up in the tree-tops and doing various scramble nets, death slides etc. My arms and legs are killing me!! At least it has taken my mind off ttc....well a bit any way.

Only two days until my follicle tracking scan!!

Love Emma xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Emma - good luck for the scan!!

Kate - I think that the GP will be of help to you, it might help you to look at things a bit clearer and cope with it. Thinking of you xx

salaice -   about being like Nikki of BB, she's mad!!!  Thanks for saying I haven't moaned (but I know I have!!)

Caddy - welcome back!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Well, am feeling a lot better today - must have just been having an off day yesterday.

Kate - I wish I could still get into my wedding dress - its a size 8 and as it was nearly ten years ago, I don't think I would even get one leg in it now!!  Will definitely look out for you in Take a Break.

Lizzy - what's PMA??  Whatever it is....thanks for sending it to me!!   

Hope everyone else is doing OK.

Only 2 days left until test day......scary!!!

Janie xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls 

*Emma.b* - well done on the run u are good!! I should really start jogging with the dog!!

*Emilycaitlin* - it went really well at the GP's today - hes a new doctor there and he was fantastic - i asked him about seeing a counseller and he said no problem i will refer u and to see him in 2 weeks - he is also going to write to the hospital again about what is happening with tx so i feel like im getting somewhere finally.

Also i had a txt message from the co-ordinator from home care who i work for as well and she has arranged 6 counselling sessions for me so i feel really good now and hopeing this will help me.

Anyway sorry to bore u all

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Kate ~ wow exciting, i'd love an excuse to wear my wedding dress again. Good that everything went ok at the GP......I had counselling and it was the best thing i did while ttc, good luck with it 

Emma ~ i'm worn out just reading your post....well done hun. Lots of luck for your scan.

Liz ~ hope your doggies are better soon.

Hope everyone is doing ok......good luck to all testing soon  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Kate - You aren't boring us!! We've been worried about you, I'm glad everything seems to be getting into place.  At least if the gp is phoning the hospital, as you say, you feel like you are getting somewhere, rather than just sat waiting for it all the time.  

The sun is out here already,and I am excited because I can hang the washing out!!!!  I really do need to get out more.  My one day off, and that's what I'll be doing!   (Sympathy votes please!!!!)   

Hope everyone's ok, janie   for Saturday!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning my fine ttc companions!!!

Kate..bit of a confession..I went to see a counsellor at the grand old age of 19-20 and believe me when I say it was the best thing I've ever done!! He was fab and I felt more in control of my life and it was a turning point emotionally for me!

I want to hang my washing out   I'm jealous you off work em!   I really didn't sleep well last night and feel so tired today! 

Emma I've put on weight too!! it is being content! lol

Janie How are you?   saturday

Caddy How are you??

Well I have the worst feeling ttc hasn't worked again!! grrr


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Sailaice  why do you think it hasn't worked?  Get those thoughts out of your head!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning!!

What a lovely day - the sun is shining.....hurrah, the summer is back!!

Sailaice - chin up hun, I felt like that a few days ago, emilycaitlin is right.....get those thoughts out of your head!

I have also had counselling and it was one of the best things I ever did - Good luck with it Kate, it can only help.

Hope you girls are all ok.

xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

PMSL that was so funny emilycaitlin!!!!! ok i will stop being  

The summer is back yayayayayay I want to go home!! Just popped a few holidays in for august bank holiday! I'm off on the bank holiday but am going to take the tue,wed and thur off too!!  

I don't feel like it's worked because I don't feel any different   plus I am being really negative and stupid because a wicked little voice in my head keeps saying if you up your dose next month things could happen!! I'm not going to though!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

sailaice   !!!

Am going to try and make the most of my day off,


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

ARGHHHH go away with your day off   unless you fancy busting me out of work!! we can drink cocktails all day to hell with 2ww


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Scorcheroogles here! Going to be a boiling weekend too. Yippee!!!! 

Ooh cocktails, Sailace. Now you are talking! 

Hope you enjoy your day off, Emily.

Good luck for your scan, Emma. 

Kate - so pleased you are feeling a bit more positive. I think just doing something makes you feel better, like things are moving in a positive direction. 

Hope all you girlies have a great day!

Love Caddy x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Right, will pick you up in about two hours (that's how long it will take to get to Middlesborough!) By this afternoon, !!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

YAAAYYY can't you sell your house and move closer then it won't be so long!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Ok, have done.  Get your bag ready, will be there in 5 mins


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

but I haven't got my glad rags on yet!!!

Can't believe I'm on CD21 not long now. Think I'll test CD34


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

CD34!!!  You must have good willpower to last out that long.  I'm trying to stop myself buying an early one for cd24!!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sailaice, how will you be able to wait that long  I bought an early one but am too scared to use it.  Think I will wait until Saturday morning.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello ladies  

God u lot chatter at times! Have been in the pub today and got a bit merry - ooopppsss!! They have this really cool quiz machine and was playing on it with my hubby and a friend of ours and they didnt know the answers and well neither did i but as i was just in a merry mood and was feeling happy i was shouting random answers and well was getting them all right - everyone thought it was quite funny  

LizzyB - thanks for the wishes - i am thinking a lot more positive now.

emilycaitlin - u do make me laugh   Think i need to take u down to my local and get a couple of drinks in u!

Janie77 - thanks also for your wishes  

Caddy - hope u are ok i will PM u at some stage.

Sailaice - im also hopeing that the counselling will work   I think it will be really good to talk to someone else about everything not just the baby situation.

Speak soon

Kate xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Kate - yes, you get the  in, we can get all the quiz questions right (when you are drunk!) and we can win more drinks!!  It would save me from being  !!

I hope everyone is looking forward to the weekend, anyone watching football on saturday, or can no-one stand the suspense anymore?

I mentioned this last weekend, but not sure if people didn't see it, or people just didn't fancy the idea, what do you all think about trying to organise a get together somewhere?  (I won't be offended if no-one wants to, will feel a bit   , but won't be offended!!!)


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi emilycaitlin - i did see that message last week i think its a fab idea although think we all leave few and far between!?? Still if u dont mind me staying at yours if u want it more up north?!!

Yes i will be watching the footie as always!! Come on England!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So the game is on saturday? Think they must all be winding me up in the pub then saying the match was on sunday - cheeky so and so's!      

Kate xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

No, it's definitely saturday!!!  You could stay here no problem if it looks like the best place will bearound here, we will have to see who is interested, and see where a good halfway point would be


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

How about meeting up in Middlesbrough!?

The only reason I was going to wait till then is because I am so sick of spending money on them!  

Emily where do you get all your fun pictures from? 

I am watching footie on Saturday after going to the park with DH and my godchildren! Has anyone been on ttc pregnant chat lately?? I do but no-one ever seems to talk to me


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Had my scan this morning. It showed:

Womb lining 5mm
Left Ovary- All follicles under 7mm
Right Ovary- One 11mm & One 13mm follicle.

They said lining was a bit thin and follicles need to be 18mm, so I have to go back for another scan on Monday. They said it might just be because the scan was a bit early if my cycle is 30 days this month instead of 28 days. In a way I am hoping they find something so we can start some treatment. (The dildo cam wasn't too bad, my husband asked me if I'd asked for a bigger one.......)

Kate- Glad your GP was helpful and that you have got some counselling sessions sorted out. Hope you get some better information about your treatment too.

Emilycaitlin- I will be watching footie on Saturday. I have tickets for Elton John concert that night and they are opening the stadium early to show the match . Should be a good atmosphere. Not sure if they sell alcohol though which is bit of a bummer!
Meeting up would be good but I am right down on the South Coast so it would depend where abouts it would be. 

Thanks for all the   for my scan.

Love Emma x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi there ladies how r u all?

*Emilycaitlin* - yeah let us know a date very well in advance then coz of making sure im off work!!

*Sailaice* - sorry to hear that they dont talk to u on the 2ww pg thread - as u know i havnt been on there - i have PM'd mel and she replied. Im sorry but its way to hard for me to go on there - they say to me they know how i feel but they dont - they are no where near feeling how im feeling right now! Sorry for the rant!!

*Emma.b* - Good luck for the scan on monday - i know u havnt got the 18mm but hope it is coz of your cycle. Your hubby is so rude naughty him!! lol

Not much for me - im cross at my dog as i took her to the loo yesterday and she decided to chase a cat and took me with her lead and all - i did a cool superman dive along the road and now have the biggest bruise on my arm!!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Emmab I'm glad the scan went well! How did you get it!? I am thinking about getting one too.

Kate it's ok about the rant. They probably mean that they know how you feel because it wasn't so long ago they felt just like us. How are you today?

I just had the most beautiful lunch with my new best friend! She's a horse in the fiel behind our building I fed her an apple


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello everyone...

Emmab, glad the dildocam wasn't too awful, maybe it is too early in your cycle and that's why your follicles were not 18mm, maybe Monday will give you better results.  I had a few scans last year because of probs with cysts and when the scans were done at mid cycle my womb lining was only 4mm and my follicles were very tiny, but they said it was just because it was too early in my cycle - so fingers crossed for you for Monday.

Kate - your not ranting, its just hard..I haven't been on that thread either so completely understand where your coming from. 

Hope everyone is ok
xxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Everyone

Kate- hope your arm feels better soon. My dog chases anything that moves too!

Janie- thanks for the encouragement for Monday. Did you have more scans after the mid-cycle one? Were they OK?
I hope your scan goes OK on Monday too 

Sailace- At my last appt in May (following lap and Dye) they arranged for me to have follicle tracking scans. Originally they suspected that, because my tubes were clear etc, the IF was to do with DH's low sperm count. However, his results have really improved so they decided to check if there were any problems with my eggs. My CD21 blood test showed I ovulate. I guess they are checking that the eggs aren't too immature and that the lining of my womb gets to the right thickness for implantation to take place.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

emmab, yes when I had a scan later in my cycle everything had improved - womb lining thicker and follies much bigger, cant remember exact size, would need to check back through my notes, but they told me everything was in order.

Kate, hope your arm gets better 

[br]Posted on: 30/06/06, 13:37looks as though this 2ww is well and truly over for me......have just started spotting so af will be here very soon 

I was feeling so positive - have not had any period pain or anything and now I feel so disappointed


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Janie


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi girlies. Feeling HOT HOT HOT!!!!!!!!!!!

So sorry to hear the old witch arrived for you Janie.  needs to be taken down a dark alley and given a good kicking!  It never gets any easier I know, so feel free to vent on here! Sending you a big hug. 

Just nipped on to wish everyone a good weekend!

Lots of love,
Caddy x


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Janie  sorry af has arrived. 

Caddy- Hope you have a good weekend too!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello all, I'm going to have to get an atlas out and see where we could meet!!

Sailaice- I get the smilies from the charter members/moderators lists.  I've been looking for chances to use them!!  I go on the pregnant chat, we just must never go on at the same time!!

Caddy - Hope you are ok

emmab - Good Luck for Monday!!

Kate - will sort out a date (and venue)!!

Janie -  , I sent you one on the clomid board, but heres another one!!

Am just on here quickly, as off out to the pictures, will log on tomorrow


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for the hugs girls, feel pretty down right now, but hey-ho, am used to this (as we all are), so I know I will feel brighter in a day or two.

Have a great weekend everyone - lets hope the sun keeps shining!

Janie xx


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Sorry I haven't posted in a while.  I have been catching up on the thread but sometimes it's hard to catch up.

I am enjoying a glass of wine as I am off work for two weeks now and will be spending one week abroad.  

Had a pre-operative assessment last week to prepare me for lap and dye in August. Went fine.

Me and DH not 'actively' ttc this month, just trying to be laid back, as we are on holiday just wanted to be relaxed and not thinking about the two week wait.

Hope you are all keeping well, it's so nice to be able to talk to people who understand as I find the only person I can open up to about my real feelings are my DH and my Mum.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Have a lovely holiday katie!!  Lot's of !!

A friend from work, who is 43, with a 16 year old and a 13 year old recently got remarried, started trying for a baby a couple of months ago, told me yesterday that's she's pregnant! .  She knows my situation, I made myself sound pleased (It was by text, and I am pleased for her, but you know how you feel), and she replied with "I know it will happen for you".  HOW does everyone know this?  Is there some kind of crystal ball that everyone else has that I don't? 

Sorry about that!  That's my little moan over with, I will be   for the rest of the day now!!!


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Morning girls,

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the lovely weather.

Janie- so sorry AF arrived   

EmmaB- Good luck for Monday, hope the scan goes well.

Sail- hope you are well and no more panic attacks, you have good will power for not testing until CD34.

Kate- Glad to see you posting again, has you dog been behaving herself?

KatyLouLou- enjoy your wine, pleased your pre-op assessment went ok, good luck for lap and dye in August.

EmilyCaitlin- you sound like me with regards to testing, I'm a nightmare, already want to test and only CD19, but 9DPO.

I'm painting the bathroom today, it's all finished and looks lovely, hopefully will be done by 4.00 so I can watch the footie.

Good luck England      

I have been having AF cramps for a few days and really sore boobs and PMT, had to go to bed early last night, felt I wanted to kill DH, poor thing! Doesn't look like I will get a   but still secretly praying for      and a


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning girls 

Well plans for today...........maybe get dressed!! Go to the pub without my hubby (who am i going to take?!!) so i can watch the England game (think they will lose  ) Then maybe do some studying? Better had i start my placement on monday!!

*Janie77* - sorry that AF is here or on its way? We all know how u feel  Will blow u some bubbles 

*emilycaitlin* - yes definitly organise something if the other girls are in on it - if not then i will still come and we can go and have a drink and gossip together!!  Also sorry to hear about your friend at work - nice for her but sad for us 

*katyloulou* - have a good holiday 

*littlelizzy* - My dog is behaving herself now but my arm really hurts 

*Sailaice*, *caddy* and anyone else ive forgotton have a great weekend xxx

Also i got a letter from the GP today and its a 5 week waiting list for counselling so im going to stay on the list as i want to have this counselling as well 

Kate xxx​


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for the bubbles Kate, have blown you some back.  

AF is well and truly here now..... 

Back to the clinic for blood tests in the morning, lets hope the FSH isn't even higher this month!!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend

Janie xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome back everyone!!  It's been so lonely without you all!!

I can't wait to catch up on what everyone is doing, I'm on cycle 2 of clomid, am having it doubled to 100mg next month.  Just waiting to see......


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hiya emilycaitlin - im just sticking my head in i will post properly tomorrow evening!

Kate xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, good to see you back!!


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Emilycatlin and Kate

I'm sure there is loads to catch up on.  I am out 2mrw night so will be back properly on Wed.

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hurray - its working again.

So nice to be back!!

Will post properly tomorrow.

Jane xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey all ~ welcome back 

Hope you are all ok....will catch up and update tomorrow,

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Jillypops I have my fingers crossed for you!! The thing is I once had a 54 day cycle with no BFN and shortly after I had some tests done and found out that I had a few cysts I figured I probably didn't ovulate that month!  

Hurrah Hurrah I'm so glad we are all back!! I have missed you all so much


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm so happy I've got something to do with my evenings now!!!!!!!!?

Jillypops it's so frustrating isn't it, if you have had a bfn, you just want AF to come then you get on with the next month!

Magpie - Are you back?  Have you done lots more tests?

Emma - Have you tested yet?

Sailaice - what cd did you say you were on again?

Lizzy - Hope you're ok

Janie - Looking forward to catching up

Kathryn - How are you?

Pocketmonkey - How are you doing on the clomid?

Kate - You in the quiz tonight?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Oh no so many posts missing and u all missed my birthday!! I will give u details when i get time - unfortunately im off to my uncles funeral today so think of me xx

Kate xx

Emilycaitlin - yes if the chat room is working i should be at the quiz xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry about your uncle, hope it all goes smoothly today.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello Girls

Have missed you all!!

Kate, so sorry to hear about your uncle - will be thinking of you today  

How are you all??  

Well my news is that PCOS was diagnosed and have now started on Metformin and Clomid so am hoping that this does the trick.

Liz - are you back from Sweden?  How was it?  Hope you had a good time.  Have you tested again??   

Emilycaitlin - how are things with you? When are you starting your increased dose of Clomid?

Sailaice - hope you are ok - what cd are you on??

Emma - have you tested?    

Kathryn, Kate, pocketmonkey and Jillipops - how are you all - hope everyone is doing ok.

Big hugs to you all - I have missed you girls

xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Janie, I start it in september, as I'm having as break next month as am on nights when i'll be ov, and dh will be away, so it would just be a month wasted.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sound like a good plan.  Are you not taking any clomid this cycle then?  Fingers crossed for September xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Omg I missed you all! <--- I'm sure I've said that!

Don't even know where to start with personals! Kate hope everything goes as smoothly as poss today!

I'm on CD25 guys   but I had watery cm today so   is about to rear her ugly head


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hooray!  We are back!! Missed you all lots  

I wonder if all our smilies made the site crash!!!

Alot has happened in the time we've been off air! On the 19th I got my progesterone levels back which were lower than they should have been and the nurses said they thought consultant would start me on clomid after our follow up appt in September. AF arrived for me on the 20th . 

The girls I work with suggested I ring the nurses back to see if my GP could prescribe the clomid instead of having to wait until September especially as DH is on leave in August. I did, and to my surprise they said that was fine as long as the GP didn't mind. I managed to get appt to see my doc on the 21st and started clomid straight away, as our hospitals protocol is 50mg for 5 days from day two. I was so lucky that my GP ddin't mind, especially as he had no written instruction from the consultant. I think he realised I would burst into tears if he said no!!

Fingers crossed that it works!! A few hot flushes but no other side effects. 

Will read all your posts later and write some personals.

Love Emma x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm with Sailaice on the personals front -  . I just wanted to say hi and that it was a BFN for me last month. What I thought was a faint line was the evaporation line on clearblue.  

Anyhow, we are not going to try this month as my nephew is staying with us (in the next room) though the whole time that I'm fertile, so rather than getting worked up about timing we are going to have a month off.

Hope you are all well & I missed you all loads!!

Liz
x
p.s. Sweden was great!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Yippee!!!! FF is back!  

Am so far behind as I was away and then the site was down. Big hi to everyone!

So sorry about your Uncle, Kate. Will pm you. As Sailace said, hope evrything went smoothly today for you.
Sorry too to Liz about the BFN. What a nasty trick to play. 

Hope all you girlies ok.

Just had the in laws to stay, so it is great now they have gone. Didn't even have FF to keep me going. Looks like another op for me this month and then more IVF. Oh what fun!

Great to be back!

Love Caddy x


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Liz- Really sorry to hear about the BFN. Glad you had a nice holiday though.

Caddy- Is it a laparoscopy you are having? When do you think you will start the IVF?

Kate- So sorry to hear about your Uncle. Thinking of you today. x x x

Janie, Sailace and Emilycaitlin- I have joined the clomid thread!

Jillypops- I hate it when AF is late, it really messes with your head wondering if it's a BFP or not. I really hope that is the reason you are late.

Hoping to get some BMS in tonight!! Hopefully will as it is 10 years since we started seeing each other today! DH taking me out for a meal.

Love Emma x


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Emma!

Hope you have a very romantic meal tonight and don't get so full that you fall asleep as soon as you get in! 

It is another lap I am having. Then need to do a monitoring cycle before the actual one, so will probably be November. It really depends how much I get done in the lap.

Love Caddy x


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

that's what usully happens to us, or we are too full to f**k as my husband romantically puts it!!! (sorry!! i hate bad language!!)

I hope lap goes OK, keep us updated with when it's going to be. 

Love Emma x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Emma, my brain wasn't functioning properly, as I quickly glanced at your post, and thought it said it was 10 years since you had seen your dh!!!  I thought, that's why she hasn't got pregnant!!!!!  

Magpie - I'm so sorry about your bfn, I can't believe it!  I didn't think the line would evaporate so it would be even visible!!


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi girls,

Have really missed you all, so nice to be back on line. I kept on hoping and praying a few of us would get BFP's whilst we where away.

Liz- so sorry you got an evaporation line,   Lets hope it won't be long until you get a nice BFP

kate- hope the funeral was ok, so sorry about the loss of your uncle  

Janie- good luck on the drugs, hopefully they will do the trick.

Jillypops- lets hope the witch stays away for you, sorry I don't know much about cysts, but good luck with this cycle.

Caddy- when is the lap planned for and good luck with IVF.

Emma- I know exactly what you mean about   after a meal, me and DH ususally ready for bed, but only sleeping, obviously getting too old!

Sail- hope you are ok, do you have any PG symptoms? How is the clomid going? Did you up your doesage?

I had another BFN and went to the Dr's, he seems to think problem is with DH as low sperm count and after a few tears he agreed to refer us to specialist, so just waiting for appointment, could be 3 months though.

Hope I have remembered everyone.

Love & luck

Liz


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Emilycaitlin, Your post made me laugh!

Hi liz, nice to be able to chat again. Sorry about the BFN. Glad your doctor has referred you, hope you don't have to wait too long for an appointment.

We are feeling very full! Might have to set the alarm clock for an early one!!!!!!!!

Emma xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

littlelizzy said:


> Hope I have remembered everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

EmiltyCaitlin- how could I forget you   

So sorry   

Hope you are ok babe.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girls!

Emilycaitlin how you doing? any symptoms?

LilLizzy I haven't got any pg symptoms just AF ones  had quite a bit of watery cm  and I always get that before AF is due.

Liz I am really sorry about the evaporation line  how are you feeling?

Caddy when are you having your lap? They are much better than HSG's because you don't feel anything 

Jillypops I have a couple of small cysts but I haven't got pcos or anything I don't think I always get quite bad ovulation pains because of them. I have had a few late AF cycles and they really messed with my head I know how you must be feeling 

Kate how did yesterday go? Hope your ok! I only got your email last night I'm crap with emails 

Emma and Janie good luck on clomid this month! Any s/e yet?

Where is everyone else?? Pocketmonkey got a  this month for those of you who don't know! I know someone must of got one while we were offline!
Oh I got my new kitten on saturday! She is delicious! I have called her tinkerbell!


----------



## jend (jenny) (Mar 29, 2006)

hii ya all glad to see we r bac but when i neaded ya the most you all gone yes got bfn on the 24th well guted  phoned the royal have to ring on nxt period they said they gave me the bare min of glonal-f  why?  ill be askin  love to all what ever stage your at xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

jend - sorry about your bfn.what happens next?

sailaice - I'm fine thanks, although keep feeling nauseous and stupidly thinking that it might just be pregnancy related.  Of course when I find out it isn't, I'm going to come crashing down with a bump!!

littlelizzy - It's ok!!  How are you?

Kate- How did yesterday go?

Liz - U ok?

Emma - How are you?

Caddy - I wish I'd had a lap, wake up and it's all over!

Jillypops - How are you today?

Janie - How's the clomid going?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Liz, so sorry about the BFN   I was sure it was your turn xx

Jend - sorry to hear about your BFN too   Wonder why they gave you such a low dose?  Hope you get some answers

Kate - hope you managed to get through yesterday - how are you doing??

Sailaice and Emily - I dont think I have any side effects from the Clomid, I felt a bit irritable and have been a grumpy so maybe thats the clomid.  Have also had a few twinges but I dont know if thats all in my mind.  The Clomid seems to be ok, its the Met thats giving me all the s/e.  How are you too anyway, emily....whats all this nausea about - what cd are you on??

Sailaice - I'm so jealous about your new kitten, I would love another one, but I think my two old girls would leave home if I brought a new kitten into the house, they already sulk if they aren't getting enough attention!!  How many cats do you have now??

Littlelizzy and Jillypops - how are you?

Emma - hope you had a lovely romantic evening.

Caddy - hope you dont have to wait too long for you lap.  When are you starting IVF?

Kathryn - how are you?

Hope I haven't missed anyone xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have four cats now!! Chilli (red cameo neuter) Red (Red persian stud) Miss Kitty (tortoiseshell queen) Tinkerbell (red queen) I am looking to build a cattery outside soon!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Cats are just the best aren't they??  When you are having a bad day, they always make you feel so much better.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know but they can make it worse lol especially if your motivated to groom them and they have other ideas! Many a cat fight I've had!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I have the opposite problem - mine love being groomed so there is always a  bit of a fuss about who gets to go first!!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi there girlies!

I would love to get another cat too, but fear mine would eat an intruder, so best not upset the applecart. Tinkerbell sounds gorgeous, Sailace.

My lap is on the 24th. Not sure about wake up and it is all over, though. It usually takes a good few weeks to get properly back on your feet afterwards, depending on how much they have done. It will be my fifth, so I can hardly wait! Looking to start IVF Oct/Nov, so will be back on that merry-go-round again. As long as it works, I'll try anything! 

Hope everyone is having a good day. Weirdo weather here. Where has all that sun gone? 

Lots of love,
Caddy x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Janie - I'm on cd 22, so I don't know why i would even think that any hormones would be having an effect!!  I hate my mind!!

Hope everyone's ok, going out for a girls night out tonight as a friend is adopting her 2nd baby from china next week, so prob won't be around for a while!!


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Really missed you all.

Jend - Sorry to hear about your BFN, what is your next step?.

Sailaice - Great news about your new kitten.  I have a cat called Harry who we got from the cats protection league, he had a difficult start in life but is doing well now after lots of love and affection from me and DH. We also have a springer spaniel called Rosie and they get on really well. I am on CD 24 so nearly the same as you, fingers crossed.

Janie - It's so nice to be able to catch up again, does the site go offline often?  Good luck with the clomid.

Emma B - Glad your GP could help with the clomid, hope your ok?

Emilycaitlin - Hope clomid in Sept works for you.  I am thinking of asking for another few cycles of clomid after my lap & dye as I have only had 3 cycles previously.  How many do they let you have?

Lizzy B - How are u?

Little Lizzy - has your DH had more than one SA because it's a good idea.  My Dh has had two and the second was normal.  They say it's a good idea to have more than one test.

Jillypops - fingers crossed for you for this cycle.

Liz - So sorry to hear about your BFN.  I have never heard of an evaporation line before.  Hope you are ok.

Kate - Sorry about your uncle and that we missed your birthday.  How are you feeling at the mo?.

Caddy - I hope your next lap goes well, I am having it done for the first time next week to see if we can finally get any answers.

Hope I haven't missed anyone or got confused with names etc.  

A quick update on where I am - due to have lap & dye next Thursday, not looking forward to it, I've no idea what the results will be but atleast it's another step forward.  

I am on CD 24, had some spotting on CD 21 & 22 which is unusual but I have had this once before.  

I am still having regular acupuncture sessions and had a different TX last time and have felt quite good since.  My acupuncturist has said that the results of the lap will be really useful for her in determing further tx's.  I was going to give up the sessions a while back but think I will carry on for now.  Me and DH have had a long chat about the whole situation and after the results of my lap test may consider a go at IVF soonish.

Feel better now I have caught up properly, speak to you all soon

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Kathryn,

I'm fine thanks. Trying not to get my hopes up too much for this month, but it's very difficult now we've started clomid. I've only just started the 2ww, think it's going to be a long one!! We are off on holiday to Lake Garda on Saturday so hopefully that will take my mind off things.

Good luck with tha lap and dye. I had one in April, it wasn't as bad as I expected.

Love Emma x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladies!

Katyloulou Harry sounds lovely, I would love to get a cat from the cat protection league but I couldn't have a cat that went outdoors in case in brought back any infections to my persians  they never go out and are really highly strung at times and susceptible to infection but when we move house and I get my uber expensive cattery built I might look at one because there will be less risk    for this month!!

Jend I am sorry about your BFN. How are you? 

Janie I wish mine loved being groomed! My stud boy is crying out for a bath but I'm going to settle giving him a good brush as he is in the pet parlour on the 23rd!

Emmab How goes it with Clomid? I feel ok today but past two have been horrendous! 

Emilycaitlin How long won't you be around for  congratulations for you friend!  btw had lots of pre AF watery cm  I'm still convinced it's a mucus plug building up!   please slap me!

Caddy! Get another cat! they are the way forward or get a kitten! your cat will be like mush around it!

Sorry for those I've missed but I didn't know what to write except hiiii because you haven't posted since my last personals


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

I am off today so am just doing a quick post before I get cracking with my housework. 

Sailaice - glad your feeling a bit better today    

Caddy - I would like another cat too, but my two would not be happy if another kitty came into the house.  Mine do go out either, we live on a really busy road and they have always stayed indoors.  Ours were from a rescue centre when they were kittens and they will be 10 in October.  Good luck for your lap on 24th - at least you don't have to wait too long for it.  We may also be going down the IVF route in Oct/Nov.  We said we would stick with the Clomid and Met until October and then if we have no luck its IVF.

Emilycaitlin - hope your night out was fun and you enjoyed yourself.  Congrats to your friend, she must be over the moon.  So your on cd23 today - how are you feeling??  How long are your cycles usually?  Its probably the clomid making your hormones do strange things   - I was warned about that by my Dr.

Kathryn - How are you?  I was having acupuncture but I found it a bit stressful so am having reflexology now which I think is better suited to me.  Is your lap next week? I hope it all goes well for you.   

Emma - Lake Garda sounds lovely - how exciting, its so nice when you have a little holiday to look forward to.  How are you today  

Jend - how are you today - hope you are ok.  

Kate - haven't heard from you - I hope you are ok.  Are you still on your placement?  I just remember when I was thinking about you, were you supposed to be in a magazine this month?  With site being down I cant remember when it was supposed to be.  

Jillypop, Liz, Littlelizzy - how are you?  Hope everyone is ok.  

Well that was meant to be a quick post and its ended up being huge - better get myself moving.  Hope I haven't missed anyone.

Jane xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Kathryn - My dr will only give me 6 cycles, as she say's it should work in that time, and if not, it probably won't at all. However, there are loads of people on here who have had way more than that, so I guess it depends on your dr.

Sailaice -   (sorry, you did ask me to do that!).  I meant my friend wouldn't be around for a while, and that's why we were going out.  I'm not going anywhere, I found out last week I can't survive without FF!!!!!!

Emma - Have a lovely time in Lake Garda.  I've been for a day to somewhere beginning with an S with a castle on it, can't remember now, but it was lovely.

I've no time for any more personals am afraid, as am off swimming, but will be on later xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Just logged on for a catch up as I have been busy today and there's not much to catch up on.....where are you all

Hope everyone is OK

Emilycaitlin - how was the swimming?


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Everyone, where are you all this evening?

Emilycaitlin- Have a good swim. I should really do some exercise as I'm ment to be doing a 10k run in October! I think it must have been Sirmione that you went to. We have bought a guide book and it does look lovely. We are really looking forward to it.

Sailace- Sorry you have not been yourself for the last few days. I felt a bit low when I was taking the clomid, but that could have been due to the disappointment of AF, other than that I've not felt too bad. 
I wish we could get a new pet but my dog is not cat friendly and she is too used to being the centre of attention so wouldn't cope well with a puppy. I'll just have to settle with getting some more fish! Your cats sound lovely and I bet the kitten is really cute. Are you doing any more shows?

Janie- I'm good thanks. How are you doing on the clomid? Where abouts are you in your cycle?

Kate- I hope you are OK, you've been quite quiet since we got back on-line.

DH going out tonight for his mates leaving do, so I am going to make loads of phone calls and catch up with friends whilst having a couple of beers!

TTFN Emma x x x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Emma - yes, that's the one, sirmione.  Swimming was ok, but loads of people in, not much room!!

Hope everyone's had a good day.  I'm back at work tomorrow (8am-830pm) and saturday, so will only get a chance to catch up when I get home


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Just a quick hi.

Hope everyone ok today.

Have a great time in Lake Garda, Emma. It is really beautiful there with outstanding PIZZAS!!!!!!!!  Yummo!

And just a quick note to Kathryn to wish you luck for your lap next week! Am sure it will all go well for you.

Love to all and sorry for the lack of personals as always seem to be in a rush!

Caddy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning girls!

I had quite a bad night last night as Tinkerbell (new kitten) is not very well, she is ok in herself now but still a bit poorly!


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Sailace, sorry to hear your kitten is poorly.

I had a bad night too as DH rang at 3am, from his mates where he was ment to be staying, and then rang again at 4am to ask me to open the front door as he was home!! Very Very naughty as it is a half hour drive and he had had a few drinks. It's like having a teenager in the family! I am sooooo tired now and I have got a really boring study day today.

Yawn Emma xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have been hinting for a half day but it isn't getting me anywhere


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning girlie's,

Emma - you must be so tired - I hate being woken up in the middle of the night, its so hard to get back into a nice sleep, naughty DH.

Sailaice, I hope Tinkerbell gets better, whats the matter with her?

Could do with a half day myself but have no chance, I am hoping to finish a bit early though.  I am ovulating and need to keep up my energy levels for     .  I am trying to stay very positive this month, I don't think my negative attitude is helping me.  

Has anyone heard from Kate?  Hope she is OK.

Hope everyone is OK
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls i am ok and still here - just got a lot going on so dont have time for personals but i promise i will bring an update soon xxxx

Kate xxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kate, glad to see that you are ok   xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

kate glad you are ok hunni! 

Tinkerbell has a runny  bless her! I don't think a negative attitude helps either but I'm one of those people who expects the worse and start preparing to cushion the blow when it happens


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi girls

I had a bad night also yesterday, my DH's nan has been ill for a while and passed away yesterday evening, we are very sad.  

Just been for acu session, my acupuncturist asked me if it was ok if a student acupuncturist attended the appt.  I assumed it would be a female but it was a very handsome young boy, oh no!!!! Put me off telling her about sore (.)(.) and CM.

Anyway wait and see if I feel any better after this session.  I'm on CD 26 and have all usual AF symptoms, lap & dye next week- will we get any answers

Hope you are all ok and have a lovely weekend.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for you 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,62849.0.html


----------

